# a ******* observation on mead



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I have had a few people sample my mead when I racked it over. All that have tried it say they have experienced a good buzz that is different than what they are used to after drinking a small glass. The buzz lasted about an hour give or take then tappered off with no ill effects. Nothing like what you get with the alcohol that is comercially available. Is this a characteristic of mead, homemade alcohol, or are we just crazy out here on the plains.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Not at all unusual, though no one has demonstrated a good reason. To me it's that it's free of sulfites, unfiltered and unpasteurized, and has a little love in every glass . Many homemade beverages have small amounts of yeast (even when decanted carefully). B-complex vitamin deficiency is associated with hangover, and guess what has a big load of them same vitamins? Yep, homebrew with its yeast. 

But I still tell people that it's because I have a tiki of Bryggeman (the yeast god) in my brewery, and I baby my yeast shamelessly. Yeast are aggressively filtered and killed after doing their magic in commercial bevs, so Bryggeman is an angry Bryggeman and takes his vengeance. Like I said, it's the love. Can't you taste it?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

My observation regarding the hangovers is that a little glass always works best for any beverage. It gives you time to eat, rehydrate and contemplate the consequences of having another.


----------

